# Barn Find



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Who would let this lot go to waste !!

@Nigelp

One for you. Do you know what the old white muscle car behind the Porsche is ??

:biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Holy mother of feck- three countachs going to waste!

I am not good on US muscle cars, but wasn't there a Mustang like that white car. Not a good mustang, but few were! :tongue:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Looks like a 1970-2 Mudlark GS. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> @Nigelp
> 
> One for you. Do you know what the old white muscle car behind the Porsche is ??
> 
> :biggrin:


 Buick GSX.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Who would let this lot go to waste !!
> 
> @Nigelp
> 
> ...


 Sorry mate missed this last night. I'm not that up on yanky stuff. It looks like a Buick Gran Sport from about 1970. Probably a stage 1 455. I don't think its a X as there are no decals

Like this https://classics.autotrader.com/classic-cars/1970/buick/gran-sport/100786630

There is one of these next but one...much more my cuppa :biggrin:

http://jalopnik.com/5762117/the-forgotten-de-tomaso-sedan/


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't think you will find BMW's in a barn in twenty years time...........


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

To easy this time

:laugh: :laugh:

Buick Skylark and I'd say a 70' Hard to say whether it's a Stage 1 or GSX or even a just a regular 455 as they did come with smaller 350 engines as well. Whilst not huge HP the 455 stage one had the most torque of any of the 1970 muscle cars.



Back in the day I had a 70 455 convertible and as far as I know the bloke I sold it to still has it tucked away somewhere.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

" who would let this lot go to waste"

One of those "hard up" farmers maybe?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Someone else with money to burn, another Lambo getting ruined on nice salty roads.

:biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I wonder if there is a criminal purpose behind so much money being hidden away in a barn.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

there not "gone to waste. just in proper storage, but a little dusty. vinn


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

hughlle said:


> I wonder if there is a criminal purpose behind so much money being hidden away in a barn.


 Possibly, a bit like watches a good way to launder or hide a bit of dirty money. But if that is the case here it doesn't look like they got round to cashing in

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Someone else with money to burn, another Lambo getting ruined on nice salty roads.
> 
> :biggrin:


 Looks like a period shot from 'Car' don't know whether many owners really 'used' them as commuter cars. When I had my first 928 and it was nigh on 20 years old. I amazed my local porsche specialist (loe bank motors) who used to look after it for me, by clocking up 20,000 miles in 6 months in the winter of 2004. All business miles so fortunately the petrol was paid for. One night it snowed heavily and the old 928 was amazingly good, it literally burnt its way through with brute force. The s2 was a monster that way.

I think the JAR regd lambos were press cars

p.s. it could have been the old 'fast lane' mag?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeh it comes up in an EVO article so I bet it was fast lane or performance car, the image looks classic 80's from my school days when these magazines...along with others...could often be found in the bottom of a teenagers school bag http://www.evo.co.uk/lamborghini/murcielago/13439/a-z-supercars-lamborghini-countach


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I got my top man on the case this morning.










Report just in!

There are 8 car was found. And among them there are real exclusives. The most valuable finds are among the supercar Lamborghini Countach LP400 S, which was released edition of just 237 copies (1978-1982), the Porsche 911 Speedster Roadster 1989 with a mileage of 41 mile (65 km), as well as the original pony car Ford Shelby GT500 1967. Also in the list of found cars - Ferrari 400, Lamborghini Espada, Buick GSX, Dodge Charger with the engine HEMI, and Cadillac Series 62. All of them also came to us originally from 1960-1980.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Someone else with money to burn, another Lambo getting ruined on nice salty roads.
> 
> :biggrin:


 Believe it or not that Lambo is still taxed and Mot'd so is presumably still in use somewhere


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

That Porker with a mileage of 41 miles will be money in the bank........gotta be 150-180K as it stands now, let alone shiney in a showroom somewhere......add another 50K


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

guys , theses cars in uk or usa, cants see which side wheel is or any regos?, yes I can see caddy and gsx and the jeep but could still be uk?

deano


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> I got my top man on the case this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good work !!!

I'd have the Buick in a flash, these things were beasts . . . . . . . so long as they're weren't to many corners.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing a bit of T-Cut won't sort out

:laugh: :laugh:










http://blog.vehiclejar.com/barn-find-jaguar-e-type-3-8-coupe-heads-auction/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Nothing a bit of T-Cut won't sort out
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Being a two wheels man, this was a sad one for me. The "Bodmin Broughs" sold earlier this year.










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3359441/Collection-rare-Brough-Superior-motorcycles-discovered-barn-gathering-dust-50-years.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-36129038


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Nothing a bit of T-Cut won't sort out
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 And a lifetime with a Dremel :tumbleweed:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I found one of these once. Left buy a rare breed cow.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

robden said:


> I found one of these once. Left buy a rare breed cow.


 Yep, I found one the same and gave it a T cut and polish, et voila!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Alledgedly the car from "The Saint"

Then










Now










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2429701/1962-Volvo-driven-Roger-Moore-The-Saint-rotting-away-22-years-ago-road.html


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah a lovely Peugeot 205, one previous owner, a vicar, only used on sundays, just needs some gentle TLC......... :laugh:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks more like mother in law has been parking it in a multi-story garage?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


>


 That's no ordinary Pug 205, it's a Peugeot Turbo T16 by the looks of it, a monster of a car and very rare, sad to see in that state.

A mate of mine back in the early 90s had the 1.9 Gti and it was a fantastic little rocket. The T16 was built for rallying, note the line across the roof and what looks like large gas struts in the rear windows going diagonally, that's because the whole rear body section lifts up to access the engine.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Raptor said:


> That's no ordinary Pug 205, it's a Peugeot Turbo T16 by the looks of it, a monster of a car and very rare, sad to see in that state.


 Correct !!!

That is a ton of money sat there rotting away.

:huh:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Correct !!!
> 
> That is a ton of money sat there rotting away.
> 
> :huh:


 Stick a picture up of what it should look like as I am crap with pictures on here.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If it was a Works car with a bit of race history half a mill might buy it

http://www.topgear.com/car-news/classic/sale-race-winning-utterly-cool-peugeot-205-t16

A pic of the road going one


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> If it was a Works car with a bit of race history half a mill might buy it
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/classic/sale-race-winning-utterly-cool-peugeot-205-t16
> 
> A pic of the road going one


 It's a stunningly simple car outwardly but by god I would give my left nut for one.

In 2014 road version sold for just over £156k, that's £156,000 for a 1984 road going group B rally car.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Raptor said:


> It's a stunningly simple car outwardly but by god I would give my left nut for one.


 I've had two 205 1.9 GTI's, a 309 1.9 GTI and back in the day I also tooted around all over in my bosses 405 MI16.

People knock French motors but back then they were the Daddy of hot hatches and this is coming from the man that must of had close on a dozen MK1 & 2 Golf GTI's

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> I've had two 205 1.9 GTI's, a 309 1.9 GTI and back in the day I also tooted around all over in my bosses 405 MI16.
> 
> People knock French motors but back then they were the Daddy of hot hatches and this is coming from the man that must of had close on a dozen MK1 & 2 Golf GTI's
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 25 years ago or so the French were way way ahead of the game on fast FWD hatches. After that came the Clio Williams. They made the then current Golf look fat and foolish.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Padders said:


> 25 years ago or so the French were way way ahead of the game on fast FWD hatches. After that came the Clio Williams. They made the then current Golf look fat and foolish.


 Around 7-8 years ago when we lived in Northern Ireland I was out delivering barrels of heating oil for my old boss and one delivery was to a farm just across the road. I arrived and knocked the door and asked where they wanted the oil, in that shed there, so I started lugging the barrels into the shed.

When I went through the doors with the first two barrels I saw a very dusty car sat on the other side in the dark and thought I recognised it, the second two barrels I carried in confirmed it. Sat in the dark, covered in dust and thoroughly unloved was a mk1 Williams Clio, it was the wheels that gave it away. I did ask if it was for sale but sadly it wasn't. It amazes me that someone would rather see something rot in a barn than see it loved by someone.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Padders said:


> They made the then current Golf look fat and foolish.


 Agreed to an extent, the 8/16V MK3 Golf GTI's were poor but not so with the slightly later MK3 VR6's. A properly specced three door VR6 was a bit of a potent machine and handle just fine. Faster and in the right hands more than a match imho of course, Golfs despite getting a bit lardy over the years still had the original DNA that still made them a decent thing to press on in.

Maybe another one to tuck away if you can find a good unmolested one or even a later 2.9 Corrado.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It's so sad for genuine car enthusiasts to see such cars going to waste as a cash storing or laundering exercise. I've seen some auctions of these types of "classics" from "enthusiasts" collections. Basically folks with more money than love for classics. If you love classics, you either run them or renovate them. Letting them rot away is such a shame and tends to put the prices of the remainder beyond genuine collectors and restorers. Money is power so they say!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

that E type jag. barn find is a very good pix.


----------

